# Adelaide KP's Christmas Shared Lunch Meeting



## DeeMac (Jan 23, 2014)

The Findon Library's Meeting Room was alive to the sounds of Christmas Cheer this morning, as the Knit and Knatter group celebrated a year of great friendships, much laughter and shared experiences and expertise. Our regular Show and Tell has revealed some amazing talents and the adjacent photo copier has run hot some mornings, as members share their creative endeavours. All are looking forward to continuing this wonderful shared interest next year. Christmas Greetings to all KPers.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like a fun group.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

How wonderful to have so many good knitting/crochet friends!
Thank you for sharing your Christmas cheer.
Hannet


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like you all had a great time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy christmas to you all. Looks like you were having a lovely time


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for posting the photos DeeMac.....we did have a fun time didn't we? What a great group of people, I have enjoyed every meeting I have attended. Merry Christmas to all and a safe, happy and healthy New Year......Jen (NanKnit)


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Glad you all had a great time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting these- great to have these photos.
It really is a lovely group. Included a lady fromt he UK and one from Melbourne who dropped in for a visit as well, lovely to have visitors- especially repeat visitors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How fabulous!! Looks like such fun. Lots of laughter I'm sure. So nice to see that KP is alive and well in Adelaide.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Glad you all had such a lively time.
Looks like a wonderful group.
I only wish there was one like that near me.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You all look very happy and enjoying both the Christmas get together and knitting. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Adelaide KPers....nice to have a peek at my new knitting friends....Jen and Margaret have invited me to join you next September when we are visiting family. What a nice group! Can't wait to meet you all. Happy holidays to you all!!


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi Adelaide KPers....nice to have a peek at my new knitting friends....Jen and Margaret have invited me to join you next September when we are visiting family. What a nice group! Can't wait to meet you all. Happy holidays to you all!!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

When Darowil started this group around 18 months ago, I don't think she had any idea that it would grow like Topsy into such a great group of knitters/crocheters who so enjoy getting together twice per month to craft, chat, laugh, drink tea/coffee, and generally enjoy each other's company. We started off meeting in private homes, but outgrew most people's lounge rooms and took over a local library meeting room about 3 or 4 miles from the city of Adelaide. Some folk come from many miles away on a regular basis, and we're always welcoming of new members and visitors from interstate and overseas. So please PM either Darowil or Althea if you would like information about our get-togethers. Thanks DeeMac, for posting those great photos.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks for posting these- great to have these photos.
> It really is a lovely group. Included a lady from the UK and one from Melbourne who dropped in for a visit as well, lovely to have visitors- especially repeat visitors.


Here's my photo of the group.
I had such a lovely time meeting you all and the food was 'yum'.
Thank you all


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

What a lovely time you look to be having. Wish I were here with you.
Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

suewynn said:


> Here's my photo of the group.
> I had such a lovely time meeting you all and the food was 'yum'.
> Thank you all


That's a great photo. Thanks for joining us Sue, it was so nice to meet you. Join us again whenever you are here in Adelaide. That goes for anyone else who finds themselves in our neck of the woods. I'm looking forward to meeting Darjeeling18 from Arizona in September. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: Jen..


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

It looks like you had a really good time, Merry Christmas to you all.
Adelaide is a beautiful city and our Cricketers have done well there too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

suewynn said:


> Here's my photo of the group.
> I had such a lovely time meeting you all and the food was 'yum'.
> Thank you all


Thats really good Sue because its got us all in! Thanks. Hopefully we can catch up again.

Now I ned to work out how to move them from here into iPhoto. But not right now- its 1130 at night and I've spent the day at the cricket and then the evening at the community centre for a shared tea/Christmas Party. With 2 more in the next 2 days that will make 4 in 5 days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flitri said:


> It looks like you had a really good time, Merry Christmas to you all.
> Adelaide is a beautiful city and our Cricketers have done well there too.


Spent two days watching them this week at Adelaide Oval and saw them pull off what ended up an amzing victory.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Spent two days watching them this week at Adelaide Oval and saw them pull off what ended up an amzing victory.


I feel so sorry for Michael Clarke, he may never play again due to his back and Hamstring muscles. I know what it is like to have degenerative discs and they are no fun and the pain is terrible. Yes it was an amazing victory seeing what they have been through during the past couple of weeks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flitri said:


> I feel so sorry for Michael Clarke, he may never play again due to his back and Hamstring muscles. I know what it is like to have degenerative discs and they are no fun and the pain is terrible. Yes it was an amazing victory seeing what they have been through during the past couple of weeks.


Yes- with him already saying he won't play again in the series it tells how serious it must be. It's hard to see how with two damaged hamstrings and the bad back he can be a reliable player again- though he has come back unexpectedly before now. Sure the selectors are looking at a long term captain now. Sad end to a great career f it is- but at least he will go out at the top of his career both as a player and a captain.


----------

